# Pronunciation: 相



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently listening to a song called 爱相随. Do you pronounce 相 as xiāng in this context? (Does it mean "each other"?)
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

'相' there is a pronominal particle. To be specific,

愛愛愛【相 1st】隨 ==> 愛愛愛隨【妳】
有要事【相 1st】煩 ==> 有要事煩【你】


----------



## Vincent Tam

Hi yuechu,
In my opinion, 爱相随 means 爱，就应该互相伴随，不离不弃，长相厮守的意思


----------



## yuechu

That helps a lot! Thank you, Simon and Vincent!


----------



## T.D

I see 爱相随 as 'love accompanies （you）'. And yes it does pronounce xiang1


----------



## SuperXW

歌词往往是很模糊的……
“人纷飞，爱相随，哪怕用一生去追，我又怎么，能追得回……”
你们品下。
其实是“我的爱跟着你一起走了”的意思。


----------



## SimonTsai

Vincent Tam said:


> In my opinion, 爱相随 means 爱，就应该互相伴随，不离不弃，长相厮守的意思


Your interpretation is possible but requires a different context. For example, in the text below, it means couples staying with each other, dining together and having a leisure walk hand-in-hand:

疫情下，愛相隨。​​疫情之前，我和先生在兩個不同的城市工作，飛機單程一小時。[...] 現在我們每天一起吃三餐。[...] 每日省下的通勤時間，也讓我們傍晚得以相偕散步健身。[...] 那天先生和他家人通電話，我無意間聽到他說：「我們現在是同進同出……」忽然覺得內心充滿了溫馨與感恩。​


SuperXW said:


> 人纷飞，


I think that it is a typo: '分' and not '紛'. The sentence means the woman leaving the man behind.


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> I think that it is a typo: '分' and not '紛'. The sentence means the woman leaving the man behind.


是咩？我以为歌词说“分飞”是“分开飞走”的意思，而“纷飞”是“雪花、纸屑四处飞舞”的意思，没法形容两个人，除非他们碎掉了……


----------



## lesserpanda

相随，means follow, however, in this context, in my opinion, I would say 爱相随 means that love would always follow, or, love would always surronding you, or, love would never faded away.


----------



## Skatinginbc

yuechu said:


> a song called 爱相随. Do you pronounce 相 as xiāng in this context? (Does it mean "each other"?)


No, it doesn't mean "each other" here.
相 xiāng serves as a "代詞性助詞" in this context.  "相 + verb" means "verb + pronoun".  For example,
實不相瞞 = 實不瞞你
有事相煩 = 有事煩你
愛相隨 = (我的)愛跟隨你


----------



## yuechu

Skatinginbc said:


> No, it doesn't mean "each other" here.
> 相 xiāng serves as a "代詞性助詞" in this context. "相 + verb" means "verb + pronoun". For example,
> 實不相瞞 = 實不瞞你
> 有事相煩 = 有事煩你
> (人分飛)愛相隨 = 爱 随你(而去) or 随人(勞燕分飛而去)


Oh, I didn't realize this. Thanks for the clarification, Skatinginbc!


----------



## Skatinginbc

I just noticed Simon already mentioned it in #2.  I basically repeated what he already said.  Sorry.


----------



## yuechu

Skatinginbc said:


> No, it doesn't mean "each other" here.


This still helped me though! I was trying to figure out how or why 相 could mean "each other" here... (and also mean "you")


----------



## yuechu

Hi!
I have a question about how to pronounce 相 in this sentence: "崮顶东北角座落着伊瑞克提翁神庙(Erechtheion temple)，是卫城建筑群中的另一颗明珠，其少女雕像柱廊， 是建筑历史长河中功能与装饰*相*结合的完美典范，只可惜近时以来，这样的杰作愈来愈少见了。" (Source: 五湖以北_文学城博客)
Is it xiāng or xiàng here? It might be obvious, but I'm having trouble with it because of there being so many new words for me...

Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

yuechu said:


> 功能与装饰*相*结合


I personally find the use of '相' there dubious, but anyway, it is (xiang 1).


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> Hi!
> I have a question about how to pronounce 相 in this sentence: "崮顶东北角座落着伊瑞克提翁神庙(Erechtheion temple)，是卫城建筑群中的另一颗明珠，其少女雕像柱廊， 是建筑历史长河中功能与装饰*相*结合的完美典范，只可惜近时以来，这样的杰作愈来愈少见了。" (Source: 五湖以北_文学城博客)
> Is it xiāng or xiàng here? It might be obvious, but I'm having trouble with it because of there being so many new words for me...
> 
> Thanks!


xiang1


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Simon and Ovaltine888! 



SimonTsai said:


> I personally find the use of '相' there dubious, but anyway, it is (xiang 1).


What is dubious about it? Would it be better if it were worded differently?


----------



## SimonTsai

Oh, I'm sorry. Now I read it again, it is actually acceptable and the character '相' there seems to mean the same thing as the one in '大不相同", in which it is optional, and as the one in '兩相權衡', in which it is obligatory, and it is different from the one in '守望相助' or '互相尊重', in which it means '_mutually_' in English.


----------

